# KIT-LESS "CLICK" PEN?



## gr8danish (Sep 17, 2010)

I got a request from a friend of mine to make a click style pen...

I have never made a kit pen, and I would sort of like to keep it that way if I can. My ballpoints are usually based around a 1-way 8mm trans.

Does anyone sell just the clicking mechanisms? How hard would this be to do? Am I better off buying a nicer kit and using just the parts I need and fabbing the rest?


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 17, 2010)

I buy my click mechanisms from Richard Greenwald , http://richardlgreenwald.com/pen-parts-mechanisms-c-2_7.html?zenid=70aac24b8b099650f759253b9e876f08
I use several of his mechanisms , but they are just the mechanisms so you will have to design a pen around them .


----------



## gr8danish (Sep 17, 2010)

Awesome, THANK YOU BUTCH!!!

Are any of these mechanisms better than the others? I am tentatively looking at the "stainless steel" looking push mechanish. Are there other parts I need to make this work? Do you know what the thread (tap) size is on the top of the mechanism?


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thats the ones I use for these pens , this is my Telesto line of pens . 





I love those mechanisms , they are silky smooth but they are slimline sized so to use it on anything bigger you have to figure out some sort of coupler to transition to the body size . He lists the tap size needed in the ad , I'm not in the shop right now but I think it was 7mm X 1 or .75 .


----------



## johnm (Sep 22, 2010)

go to richardlgreenwald.com he sells click mechanisms.

They are nice.


----------

